# Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?



## hdtogo (17. Februar 2018)

*Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*

Guten Abend.
Ich habe mir  heute eine geschlossene Wasserkühlung mit einem 240mm Radiator mit 2 Fans gekauft. Da sie in Weiss war was ja mein Thema ist bei meinem PC  und auf Amazon im Blitzangebot war für gerade mal 84 Euro.
Da sie sehr toll aussieht und ich schon immer sowas testen wollte hab ich sie einfach mal gekauft. 

Nun meine Frage, kann die überhaupt einen Intel i5 8600k mit 5 GHz auf normaler Temperatur halten? Geköpft ist die cpu nicht, halte davon auch nicht so viel(wie ein anderes thema von mir hier ist)

Leider Hatte ich nur mehr 40 min heute sie z h kaufen, da das Angebot sonst ausgelaufen wäre. 
Zur Zeit habe ich einen Noctua NH 15D im Gehäuse. Und der kühlt der 5 GHz i5 auf maximal 80 Grad. 
Und das nur in Benchmarks. 
Schaft das so ein 2 Fans Wasserkühlung überhaupt?
Hab mich noch nie wirklich mit so einer kühlung beschäftigt.

Danke schon mal für eure Antworten...


----------



## HisN (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*

Was ist für Dich eine "normale" Temperatur? Da versteht jeder was anderes drunter.
Wie warm wird es bei Dir im Hochsommer in der Bude? Es ist für die Wakü ein Unterschied ob es 35° unterm Dach oder 17° in der Kellerbuchte sind.


----------



## hdtogo (17. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*

Ich habe eine Wohnraum Lüftung mit wärmerückgewinnung  inkl elektronischer  Klimaanlage. Heisst in meiner  bude  sind es immer 23.5 Grad.
Und normale Temperaturen für meinn
 i5 8600k sind denk ich mal so an die 75 Grad bei 5 GHz.


----------



## Ocmaster (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*

also bei mir kommt nix mehr unter 360mm radiator ins gehäuse.


----------



## hdtogo (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*

Warum genau?


----------



## Abductee (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*

Die Leistung der AiO haut mich jetzt nicht um.
Deepcool Captain 240 EX im Test: So leise kann kompakt sein (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Mit den beigelegten Lüfter ist die Deepcool 4,8dB lauter und dafür nur 1,6°C kühler als der Noctua. 
Mit einem leiseren Lüfter ist die AiO 7°C wärmer als mit den originalen (lauten) Lüftern.
Für mich wär das kein guter Tausch.

Wie ist denn deine jetzige Temperatur wenn du das Seitenteil vom Gehäuse offen lässt?
Vielleicht kann man ja noch was rausholen wenn deine Gehäuselüfter für mehr Durchsatz sorgen.


----------



## Nachty (18. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*

Einfach testen, Probleme macht mehr die ganze Luft im System,  wo jeder früher oder später rum heult warum rattert die Pumpe so blöd , ist natürlich nicht bei jeder AIO


----------



## razzor1984 (19. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*

Wieder Kupfer und Alu im kreislauf - wozu 90 euro in die Tonne hauen?
Ich wiederhol mich zwar, aber bis auf ein paar Außnahmen wie die Eisberg und SL(die aber selber mit vorsicht zu behandeln sind) kann man alle AIOs vergessen, da es einfach EINWEGPRODUKTE SIND!!!!!!!!!!!!
CPU only mit einem custom loop, geht unter 200euro.
Wird das der 8600k brauchen? Nein weil die Zahnpaster unter dem IHs ist zwar besser geworden, nur die hinkt einer Verlötung/Köpfung noch immer meilenweit hinterher!
Wenn man das maximum an Kühlung bei einer guten P/L will dann -->Noctua -  NH-DH15


----------



## hdtogo (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*

Habe für die Wasserkühlung weniger bezahlt als für den jetzigen noctua NH 15 D..


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Februar 2018)

*AW: Deepcool Captain 240 Ex ausreiched für i5 8600k 5 GHz?*



hdtogo schrieb:


> Habe für die Wasserkühlung weniger bezahlt als für den jetzigen noctua NH 15 D..



Und das zurecht! Lieber ein guter Luftkühler als ne entweder überteuerte oder minderwertige Aio, wobei öfters beides zutrifft. Wenn Wasser, dann custom, sonst kommt man mit Luft gut genug aus, ohne Nachteile gegenüber einer Aio zu haben, außer die Optik, aber das ist sowieso Geschmackssache.


----------

